# VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

Based on AutoBild.de
Pick one


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (haydar)*

Here is the original article translated by google:
http://translate.google.com/tr...tools
(Hopefully it is working)
Original article: 
http://www.autobild.de/test/ne...1e332


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (spockcat)*

Thanks for the links. Translation is a bit off, but it seems clear that the T-reg fares better. I'm going to take the allroad 4.2 for a test drive in the next few weeks. I've never considered myself a "station wagon" kinda guy, but when you think about it an SUV is simply a taller station wagon.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (haydar)*

I looked at the allroad, but just couldn't really consider buying a station wagon. 
It brought back memories of my dad's early 70's ford wagon (with the 460 under the hood...remember $ 0.30/gal gas???)...did not have the wood on the side though!
Much more "manly" to drive an SUV than a station wagon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Drove both and IMHO the AR is a far better machine unless you want true offroad capibilities then go T-reg. The AR will out handle and out perform the t-reg. I mean it is 1000lbs lighter with more horse power. Lower to the ground so it's a no brainer. I don't know why we are even comparing them! They are different machines. T-reg should be compared to X-5's and other SUV's.
The sport crossover wagon is very unique and not for everyone. It does very well offroad but not seriuos stuff. Most people never go offroad so why buy the T-reg?
I guess it is cooler to own a SUV then a wagon! At least that is the way the USA see's it. In Europe wagon's are way cool!
All depends on what you like.
I own both an AR and a VW and there is a big difference in dealers and warranties.
I will do a look at the Pikes Peak by Audi when it comes out but until then it's AR all the way!
I am sure this is not what the T-reg forum wants to hear but it's my opionion!
Ciao


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (jditom)*

If Audi had painted the complete car from the start I think they would have sold better. Even now they are charging $925 to paint the car (bumpers, flares, and roof) but they only offer that option for the V8 allroad.


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (spockcat)*

I like my 2 tone colors! It makes it look a bit rougher yet so refined!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (jditom)*

I know that the majority of allroad owners like the look. To me, it is just too much of a utility look. Or Volvo/Honda CRV/commercial minivan look. 
When I was shopping, even the local Audi dealer admitted that many potential buyers were turned off by the look too. 
On the V8 allroad, even if you get the full paint option, they still leave a section of the bumpers unpainted so you can still bump with other cars in the city without scratching the paint. I haven't seen this yet but I'm sure it would look ok.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (spockcat)*

I've had: an Issuzu Tooper then a 4 Runner then an Explorer now an Allroad 2.7T
Can't beat the power, the handling the feel. As we get older (46) we start to like and want different things. I need to carry large things for work.. The Allroad does just fine and I feel so much better and safer in it. Plus I can make most anyone eat my dust in it.


----------



## ii dtmracer ii (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (haydar)*

bump for a topics i'm interested into!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (paulsb01)*

I also have the 6 cylinder 2.7 turbo and it is as fast as the V8 and if you chip it you will blow away the V8! Not many 4200lbs wagon that can do 0-60 in the low 6 second range. Except a S6 avant of course!


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (jditom)*

i'm waiting for APR to come out with Direct Port for the Allroad. My only concerne is with that much power..what handling changes can you make to it?
What have you done?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (paulsb01)*

Isn't the allroad forum here:
http://www.audiworld.com/forum/allroad.html ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (haydar)*

Since we are talking Audi here. There are now 7 different vehicles available in the USA that use the normally aspirated Audi 4.2L V8. Which one is the best value for the money?
Model - Base MSRP
S4 - $45,650
A6 - $49,500
A8 - $68,500
allroad - $46,950
S6 - $58,700
S8 - $72,500
Touareg - $40,700


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (paulsb01)*

Yes I am waiting for the APR direct port. I have done sway bars which is unbelievable change in the handeling. I have also lowered the air suspension with a Vag-Com. Something that the T-reg might be able to do. Also 245 17 Michelin pilot AS. Some folks on the Allroad forum have gone to 18 but it depends on how much offroading you do and how much rubber you want.
Biggest change by far was sway bars!!!!








Yes we are getting a bit Allroad carried away for this forum but the question was raised and readers might be interested in ture life data instead of a review from a guy who drove both for maybe a weekend!
Ciao


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (haydar)*

I test drove the 4.2 AllRoad a year ago ... started reading about T-Reg (Europe) shortly after ... GLAD, GLAD, GLAD I waited. (V8 w/ all options ex: 4ZC & WP)
My requirements as follows:
1. 8,000 miles/year "4-Lane Highway"(none on ice/snow) avg: 70 mph*(50)
2. 4,000 " " "2-Lane Paved" (1/3rd on ice/snow) " 50 (30)
3. 1,000 " " "Un-Improved" ( " " " ) " 30 (20)
4 500 " " "Off-Road" ( " " " ) " 10 (5)
5. 500 " " "Town-City" (stop & go ... RARELY IN ICE &/or SNOW!)
6. 0 " " "TAXI"
In 2500 miles of this "summer-mix", my average speed IS 40 MPH! Check yours on MFI ... bet it's NOT higher!
T-Reg WINS! (Especially in items #2, #3 & #4, above ... Audi Allroad FAILS #3 & #4 ... not for ME ... with ANY engine size!)


----------



## vlade31 (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (jditom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jditom* »_I also have the 6 cylinder 2.7 turbo and it is as fast as the V8 and if you chip it you will blow away the V8! Not many 4200lbs wagon that can do 0-60 in the low 6 second range. Except a S6 avant of course!









0-60 in low 6 second range????
u must talking about after its chipped even then its a stretch...
http://car-stats.com/stats/sho....aspx
check out the link car and driver pulled a 7.7sec stock...maybe high 6 sec range after chipping...


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (vlade31)*

This is the data from Audi and it has been verified by many Audi Worlds members who spend time on the track.
Allroad with no modifications. 0-60 mph
2.7 manual 6.7 sec
2.7 tip 7.2 sec
4.2 tip 6.8
Modified with only a chip.
2.7 manual 6.3-6.4 sec
Several of the members are going to stage II and III which intail exhaust and different turbos etc. This has been done on many S4's and will add 100-130 HP to the 250 HP of the 2.7T.








BTW I do not know who was sleeping at the wheel at car and driver but just because it is in print does not mean it is accurate.
Ciao


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (jditom)*

I'll agree with this time. I'll stop watch it and count as my son goes 0-60 and come up with about 6.5+ My Ar is a 6 speed and is it fun to be goine 3rd to 4th at 90 with your eyballs on the back of your head.


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (paulsb01)*

Agree, If you look at that car & driver site they also quote a 2.7T sedan tip with a 0-60 time of 6.7 sec. which is accurate but there quote of the 2.7 Allroad of 7.7 sec is not. They are the same car, engine, tranny etc. The AR weighs 300lbs more and accounts for a 0.5 sec increase but not a full second. Secondly they tested a 2000 AR tip and tip modules have greatly improved since then. And both the 2.7 and 4.2 Allroads are faster than the T-reg since they weigh about 1000+ lbs less. It is just plain physics.








The orginal question posted above was to compare these 2 fine regs but they are very different. Allroads are almost sport cars that can do some reasonable offroading. T-reg is a true SUV.
If you want more sports car go AR if you want more SUV go T-reg!


----------



## WillDrive (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (jditom)*

jditom- How do you carry your "many bicycles" in the Allroad? Will they fit standing up inside? I also have many bicycles (Rivendell, Merlin, Seven, Yeti, etc.). Each one is probably worth more than my 1997 Isuzu Trooper so they all ride inside (safe from bug splatter and thieves) instead of on a roof or bumper rack. It looks like the Touareg will fit bikes standing up (front wheel off) in the cargo area, but the Allroad looks like it might be tight. Any thoughts? 
I want to wait for a diesel Touareg but the Allroad is really tempting me! Two different beasts, I know, but both would serve my needs.
Thanks! -WillDrive


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Touareg V8 4.2 vs Audi allroad 4.2 V8 (WillDrive)*

For the Eurovan it is not problem inside easy or Yakama hitch rack.
For the Allroad I use a roof rack. Or lay the seats down and take front wheel off.
If you take both wheels off then you can put one in the cargo area.
I don't think it is tall enough to stand a bike up inside.
JDT


----------

